# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Điểm mặt 10 ks Singapore giá voucher rẻ nhất đi Tết AL 2017

## TrinhHong

*Điểm mặt 10 ks Singapore giá voucher rẻ nhất đi Tết AL 2017* 

---- Số lượng có hạn - Nhấc máy gọi về* Trung tâm đặt phòng online* ngay để nhận được ưu đãi giá tốt nhất

*Check-in 30/1, out 2/2/2017* 

==> Ưu đãi đặc biệt giai đoạn tết Âm lịch đến 40%

*1. ZEN Rooms Mackenzie 3** (Bugis)

- Phòng giường đôi: 1.300 k/đêm

*2. Hotel Grand Central 4** (Orchard)

- Phòng Deluxe: 2.480 k/đêm

*3. Mandarin Orchard Singapore 5** (Orchard)

- Deluxe: 4.370 k/đêm

 
_Trung tâm hỗ trợ đặt phòng online an toàn với giá cạnh tranh nhất các hệ thống_

*4. Fort Canning Lodge 3** (Orchard)

- Deluxe 2 giường: 1.640 k/đêm

*5. Marrison Hotel 3** (Phố Bugis / Arab)

- Deluxe: 1.700 k/đêm

*6. V Hotel Bencoolen 4** (Phố Bugis / Arab)

- Superior giường đôi: 2.040 k/đêm

*7. Hotel G Singapore 4** (Phố Bugis / Arab)

- Hotel G Phòng Good giường Queen: 2.050 k/đêm

*8. RELC International Hotel 3*+* (Orchard)

- Superior 2 giường: 2.050 k/đêm

*9. Village Hotel Albert Court by Far East Hospitality 4** (Bugis / Arab)

- Superior: 2.500 k/đêm

*10. Premier Inn Singapore Beach Road 3*+* (Bugis / Arab)

- Double Room: 2.960 k/đêm

-----------------------------
*Cam kết:*

_GIÁ TỐT NHẤT CÁC TRANG ĐẶT PHÒNG ONLINE__Hỗ trợ linh hoạt các dịch vụ sau bán (tăng giảm hoàn hủy...)__Hỗ trợ đặt phòng an toàn, hạn chế trouble rủi ro booking.__Hoàn toàn ko thu bất cứ phí dịch vụ phát sinh nào._
*Note:*

Giá phòng đã bao gồm thuế phí khách sạn 17%Để được đặt phòng với thời gian khác/ khách sạn khác vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được tư vấn, báo giá và hỗ trợ đặt phòng với giá tốt nhất thị trường.
Liên hệ:

*Trung tâm hỗ trợ đặt phòng online (agoda booking tripadvisor...)*

*Tel: 0437 327 136 - 0936 438 836 - Mrs Tâm*

*Đ/c: 51 Kim Mã - Ba Đình - HN (168 Võ Thị Sáu - P8 - Q3 - HCM)*

*Email: tuvanhotelonline@gmail. com*

----------

